# Truecrypt port



## cra1g321 (Jun 13, 2011)

I recently noticed there is a truecrypt port added on FreshPorts (added on the 11th). Was wanting to know if anyone has tried out this port, if so what is it like? This is a great program which I would really like to see running nicely on FreeBSD. So please reply if you've tried it out and what your experience was like, thanks.


----------



## zspider (Jun 13, 2011)

I(heh:stud) always use ccrypt and a compression program like zip or tar, but it would be great if someone did make Truecrypt work on FreeBSD .


----------



## lockdoc (Jun 13, 2011)

@zspider:

Truecrypt now works on FreeBSD out of the ports. I am myself am using it. So far no problems. As it depends on fuse, we have to wait what improvements on fuse the FreeBSD summer of code brings.


----------



## cra1g321 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys, think I might do an install this week and see how it runs for me.


----------

